# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 04.05.2015 - 11.05.2015

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *317*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *1667* Получено карантинов: *89*, суммарный объем: *547* мб Обработано файлов: *595*, суммарный объем: *992* мб Уникальных файлов: *493*, суммарный объем: *611* мб Признаны безопасными: *188* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *106*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=183176 - найдено зловредов: *16* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=183397 - найдено зловредов: *10* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=183330 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=183308 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=183378 - найдено зловредов: *5*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:iexplore.bat - *4* c:usershpappdatalocalgmsd_ru_207upgmsd_ru_207.exe - *3* c:windowssystem32ccl.dll - *3* c:programdatawindowsmangerprotectprotectwindowsman  ager.exe - *3* c:program files (x86)xtabcmdshell.exe - *2* c:program files (x86)xtabhpnotify.exe - *2* c:documents and settingsnaillocal settingsapplication datasmartwebsmartwebhelper.exe - *2* c:program filestorrent searchsv9l6uopyr.exe - *2* c:program filesgmsd_ru_235gmsd_ru_235.exe - *2* c:program files (x86)gmsd_ru_235gmsd_ru_235.exe - *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PriceGong.a - *14* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Eorezo.fkz - *8* not-a-virus:AdWare.BAT.Clicker.af - *7* not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Agent.bhv - *4* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.DealPly.brj - *4* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.OptimizerMonitor.f - *3* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *3* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WProtManager.bb - *3* not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Agent.bqg - *3* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.sd - *2*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

